# Salmon with White Sparkling Wine



## Margi Cintrano (May 4, 2012)

The only way to reach Altnharrie Inn in Ullapool Highland, Scotland in the early 1990s, was via Ferry from Ullapool. The ride was 10 minutes or less, and the destination, of course, globes apart. The tiny 8 room, 17th century Drover´s Inn ( Shepherd´s Inn ) with One Michelin Star, had been run by an Inverness native, Mr. Brown and a Norwegian ceramist turned Chef, Ms. Eriksen. Gunn Eriksen arrived in Scotland, as a ceramist and thus, her multi dimensional creations were / are works of art. 

Here is the recipe Gunn Eriksen had given me back in the 1990s: 

SALMON WITH CAVA SAUCE ( original recipe was made with Champagne ) 

2 cups clam stock
1 small fennel bulb thinly sliced
1 Bay Leaf
3/4 cup dry white wine, Extra Brut Cava, Champagne or White sparkling wine of choice 
2 tblsps heavy cream
1 1/2 pounds of fresh salmon cut on diagonal into 3/4 Inch thick slices 
7 tblps of unsalted butter

SAUCE 

1. simmer clam stock, fennel and bay leaf with salt and freshly ground black pepper in heavy sauce pan until the liquid is reduced to 3/4 cup - 15 minutes
2.  add white wine or Sparkling white wine and simmer until reduced to 1/4 cup - about 15 minutes and mix and stir in the cream. Combine well. 
3. melt 1 tblsp butter in heavy skillet over medium heat and add the salmon strips and cook 30 seconds to 1 minute per side ( rare )
4. bring the wine to simmer and whisk in the 6 tblsps of butter and drizzle on the salmon 

*** This is delightful and a special occasion dinner for two. 

Have nice wkend.
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful and (apparently) simple! Even if you need a GOOD salmon, I'm afraid, which I don't know if it's so easy to find here in Italy. I'll take a look around.

Thanks Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 4, 2012)

Buongiorno Luca,

Listen Bambino, all you need is a " Firm White Fish, Italian variety Lake or Sea, or some Shrimp, clams or cozze ( mussels ) ... all shall work with this recipe ... 

Thanks so much. I guess the silly old Adage, my Mom Eva used to tell me, and I had told Naia and Nathalia; " The way to a man´s heart, is through his stomach " ... ha ha ... 

Have a lovely wkend. 

*** I know you shall appreciate my Orecchiette recipe on Pastas ... 

Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 4, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buongiorno Luca,
> 
> Listen Bambino, all you need is a " Firm White Fish, Italian variety Lake or Sea, or some Shrimp, clams or cozze ( mussels ) ... all shall work with this recipe ...
> 
> Thanks so much. I guess the silly old Adage, my Mom Eva used to tell me, and I had told Naia and Nathalia; " The way to a man´s heart, is through his stomach " ... ha ha ...



Thanks for the advice about fish. About my stomach, lately is getting so large that it would be difficult to find a way through it... 



Margi Cintrano said:


> *** I know you shall appreciate my Orecchiette recipe on Pastas ...



This is sure, my ex-wife is pugliese...


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 4, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buongiorno Luca,
> 
> Listen Bambino, all you need is a " Firm White Fish, Italian variety Lake or Sea, or some Shrimp, clams or cozze ( mussels ) ... all shall work with this recipe ...
> 
> ...





Luca Lazzari said:


> Thanks for the advice about fish. About my stomach, lately is getting so large that it would be difficult to find a way through it...
> 
> 
> 
> This is sure, my ex-wife is pugliese...


good morning luca/margi
so what did eva tell you the(culinary)way to a womans heart is? i have tried so many times(and thankfully continue to enjoy the challenge) but have failed on every occasion.maybe i have chosen heartless women(or maybe i'm a lousy cook!)....my ex wife was known as "the black widow" by her family....of course you only find out after the event!!
harry


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 4, 2012)

Good Morning Harry,

Perhaps you should be writing a column for the Love Lorn, like a USA Dear Abbey ! ha ha ... 

The adage is: The way to a man´s heart, is through his stomach ... and of course vice versa, yes ? 

Perhaps, you are a bag of nerves, when preparing and cooking for a new gal ! ? Nerves in the Kitch, are not a positive ... 

Sip a good glass of Italian wine and play some Italian Music in the process ... and cook very simple, yet extraordinaire and very elegantly presented dishes. 

Do not choose complex recipes ... Good Advice ? 

Another point; get to know the Gal´s Palate, so you know for certain, what she really likes and if a Gal is Indian for example, do not cook her Indian --- this is a No No ... COOK IT TOGETHER, AND LET HER SHOW YOU THE SECRETS TO HER CUISINE AND HER --- Chat her Up and Have a Blast !

Have nice wkend. 
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 4, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Another point; get to know the Gal´s Palate, so you know for certain, what she really likes and if a Gal is Indian for example, do not cook her Indian --- this is a No No ... COOK IT TOGETHER, AND LET HER SHOW YOU THE SECRETS TO HER CUISINE AND HER --- Chat her Up and Have a Blast !



This is smart!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 4, 2012)

Luca,

Grazie. I believe if I am going to prepare a dish for an Italian for example, I would like to know, his palate and have a fine instructor and we prepare together with some good Italian wine ... and Italian music ... Luca, you are 100% RIGHT, this is good advice for the Singles on this Forum!  

Now, listen, serve a cream dish for lunch verses dinner ... In this way, you can WORK OFF the fat grams !!! ha ha ha ... 

Also, you can take a brisk walk with the Lady after lunch ! 

Have great wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 4, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Luca,
> 
> Grazie. I believe if I am going to prepare a dish for an Italian for example, I would like to know, his palate and have a fine instructor and we prepare together with some good Italian wine ... and Italian music ... Luca, you are 100% RIGHT, this is good advice for the Singles on this Forum!
> 
> ...





Luca Lazzari said:


> This is smart!


"When the moon hits your eye like a big-a pizza pie
That's amore"eh?
like the idea of the work out too margi,beats the gym........!
harry


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 4, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> ... In this way, you can WORK OFF the fat grams !!! ha ha ha ...



What? I spent so much time and effort building my beautiful paunch, now I can show it on the beach, looking like a sort of flamingo carrying a watermelon, and you ask me to loose fat?
Like old Del Boy would say, no way, Pedro!


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 6, 2012)

Wonderful recipe Margi, you have reminded me how much I LOVE salmon with champagne sauce, I must do it again soon.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 6, 2012)

*Gravy Queen: You Have Been Thanked Too*

  Good Morning G.Q., 

Thanks for the lovely compliment and we hope that you enjoy this dish as much as we have ... 

We also have tried it with Sea Bass, Prawns and Cod Fish, however, the fresh wild Norwegian Salmon is just " divino " ... I also truly like the simplicity of this dish, it is elegant and easy to prepare for two for candlelight dinner or when we have the Gals & their hubbies about. 

Have lovely wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 6, 2012)

Wonderful recipe Margi - & what PERFECT timing.  Excellent fresh Copper River Salmon will be hitting the markets very soon, & I have 2 pints of homemade clam broth/stock in the freezer & several bottles of Freixenet Brut in the cellar.

Can't wait to try this!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 7, 2012)

*@ Bacardi:  Salmon with Cava*

 Good Afternoon Bacardi,

Cava shall work marvelously with this salmon recipe.

Cava is produced in Sant Sadurní d´ Anoia, 35km from the city of Barcelona, in Catalonia.

However, Freixenet also has a line of sparkling wines produced in Sonoma, California. 

If you are ever in Sonoma Valley, it would be a fabulous experience to visit their Winery and do a sampling. One can also, purchase Cava directly. They also have Cata Courses, which translates to Wine Tasting Courses. See their website. 

Of course, Cava is alot cheaper than French Champagne. I have made it with both, and I have also made Cod fish in Cava too ... Nice ... 

The key differences are: Cava is produced from indigenious white grape varieties and Chardonnay in Barcelona. 

French Champagne is only produced in France predominately from red grapes. 

The process is more or less quite similar and dates back to the mid 1850s, 1860s, when Barcelona first had begun production. Juve y Camps is one of the oldest and finest. 

By the way, where is Copper River ? Sounds far west ! 

Enjoy the dish, which I am sure you shall and so shall your special guest !

Have a nice Monday.
Margi.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 8, 2012)

The Copper River is in Alaska ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copper_River_(Alaska) ), & the salmon that run there are considered the creme de la creme of salmon nationwide. And I must say I agree. The extremely deep orange - almost blood-red - color & full, rich flavor are unsurpassed. And we eat a LOT of wild salmon. Unfortunately, as with many extremely good things, the Copper River salmon are only available fresh during a relatively short period in the spring - mid-May through end of June. Hasn't hit the markets around here yet, but should soon. On the expensive side ($25/lb.), but worth a splurge at least once during its brief season.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 8, 2012)

Bacardi 1,

Oh thanks so much. I am a real history and geography buff ... Alaska, yes ... good salmon ... Many many years ago, I was in Haines River ... I grew up in Vancouver City even though I am not Canadian, my Mom had immigrated from Basel, Switzerland to Vancouver, and my Italian Paternal family to Manhattan in the 1920s ... 

Thanks for posting the info on Copper River, Alaska ... Do you live in Alaska ? 

I am sure it is worth $ 25 lb. ...  
I have had Alaskan Red Salmon Sashimi and it was to die for ! 

I like Fresh salmon called: King Salmon, Sockeye, 
Red, and any other names they wish to use for marketing --- 

Also King George on the Atlantic side of Canada is very delicious too ...  

I love fresh wild Alaskan Salmon and Norwegian salmon too, it is going for 8.95 Euros a kilo this week ... 

Margi. 



Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 9, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Bacardi 1,
> 
> Do you live in Alaska ?
> 
> ...


 
No, I live in Northern Virginia, but luckily we do have several markets that carry excellent-quality fresh seafood.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 9, 2012)

Bacardi,

Have long time old old friends who live in Viriginia ... Old Town Alexandria, Virginia Beach and met some French speaking people from Fredericksburg when we were over in Lisbon, Portugal for a wkend. 

Have nice evening.
Margi.


----------

